# ISPConfig - Login über eigenes Formular



## hahni (15. Jan. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne die Login-Maske zum Kundenbereich von ISPConfig auf meiner Webpräsenz einbauen. Dazu habe ich folgenden Quelltext im Einsatz:

---
<form method="post" action="http://www.server.de:81/login.php" target="_blank">
    <input type="hidden" name="B1" value="  Login  " />
    <fieldset>
        <input class="input_user" type="text" name="username"
        onblur="if(this.value=='')this.value='Benutzer';" onfocus="if(this.value=='Benutzer')this.value='';" value="Benutzer" />
        <input class="input_pass" type="password" name="passwort" onblur="if(this.value=='')this.value='Kennwort';" onfocus="if(this.value=='Kennwort')this.value='';" value="Kennwort" /><br />
        <input class="input_submit" type="submit" name="input_submit" value="Login" />
    </fieldset>
</form>                        
---

Natürlich funktioniert dies aufgrund irgendwelcher Sicherheitsmechanismen bei ISPConfig leider nicht (anderen Systemen schon). Wie kann ich den Login auf einfache Art und Weise (am Besten wie oben) letztlich doch realisieren?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (16. Jan. 2009)

Das sollte eigentlich funktionieren. Ich vermute einfach mal, dass Dein Browser aus Sicherheitsgründen keine Post-Requests auf andere Domains zulässt.

Entweder Du setzt method="get" oder aber Du legst das Formular auf dem ispconfig server auf port 81 ab und lädst es per iframe in Deine Webseite.


----------



## hahni (16. Jan. 2009)

Hallo Till,

die Version mit "GET" kann ich einmal probieren. Allerdings wird es die gleiche Domain sein.

Denn gesetzt dem Fall, die Webseite liegt auf "hahnefeld.de" und der Server ist "server1.hahnefeld.de"... Stellt dies dann ein Problem dar?

IFrames kommen nicht in Frage. Das ist eine Technik, die veraltert ist und damit möchte ich meine validen XHTML-Seiten nich verhunzen...

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (16. Jan. 2009)

> Allerdings wird es die gleiche Domain sein.


Gleiche Domain war kein ganz so gutes Beispiel. Um genau zu sein, muss es quasi die gleiche Websie sein, also inkl. gleichem Posrt. Aber Deine Seite liegt vermutlich nicht auf port 81.



> Denn gesetzt dem Fall, die Webseite liegt auf "hahnefeld.de" und der Server ist "server1.hahnefeld.de"... Stellt dies dann ein Problem dar?


Aus Sicht des Browsers ist das eine andere Domain.


----------



## hahni (16. Jan. 2009)

Also bleibt - wenn ich keine IFrames einsetzen möchte - nur der Versuch über GET? Werde ich nachher gleich einmal ausprobieren...

Auf jeden Fall gibt es seitens ISPConfig keine Sicherheitsmechanismen, die fremde Login-Masken unterbinden sollen?


----------



## hahni (16. Jan. 2009)

Hallo Till,

keine Chance mit GET:

---
                        <form method="get" action="http://www.domain.de:81/login.php" target="_blank">
                            <input type="hidden" name="B1" value="  Login  " />
                            <fieldset>
                                <input class="input_user" type="text" name="username"
                                onblur="if(this.value=='')this.value='Benutzer';" onfocus="if(this.value=='Benutzer')this.value='';" value="Benutzer" />
                                <input class="input_pass" type="password" name="passwort" onblur="if(this.value=='')this.value='Kennwort';" onfocus="if(this.value=='Kennwort')this.value='';" value="Kennwort" /><br />
                                <input class="input_submit" type="submit" name="input_submit" value="Login" />
                            </fieldset>
                        </form>
---

Die Lösung mittels IFrame gefällt mir immer noch nicht. Ich verstehe nicht, warum es mit anderen Logins funktioniert und ausgerechnet mit ISPConfig und RoundCube nicht.

Also muss doch irgendwas bei den beiden Systemen anders sein, als bei anderen Systemen. Ich tippe auf einen sinnvoll gewählten Sicherheitsmechanismus, der in meinem Fall eher hinderlich ist... 

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (17. Jan. 2009)

Kopier doch einfach mal das ispconfig Login Formular eins zu eins auf den anderen webspace, ändere nur die action und probier es nochmal.


----------



## hahni (20. Jan. 2009)

Hallo Till,

ich habe mich für ein anderes Verfahren entschieden, weil es dann ohnehin die sauberste Lösung ist. Das Login-Formular hätte das Problem, dass man bei einer falschen Kennung ohnehin auf die Login-Seite des Webmailers oder von ISPConfig gekommen wäre.

Daher habe ich einfach Links gesetzt und diese thematisch in Tabs gepackt. Du kannst dir das gerne einmal auf unserer Webpräsenz ansehen. Der Vorteil: ich habe nicht mehrere Login-Masken und die ganze Sache kann noch mit Info-Texten gewürzt werden. In diesem Fall stört es auch nicht, wenn es ein externer Link ist!

Viele Grüße und besten Dank für deine Mithilfe!

Hahni


----------



## mathze (11. Jan. 2010)

kann ich mir das mal ansehen?


----------



## hahni (11. Jan. 2010)

Ja klar! Geh einfach auf unsere Webpräsenz. Dort findest du auf jeder Unterseite (auch der Hauptseite) auf der rechten Leiste einen Themenpunkt "Kundenbereich"...


----------



## Le-Seaw (13. Jan. 2010)

Port 81 ist aber schlecht, 
bei den meisten dürfte er gesperrt sein wenn sie aus Firmennetzwerken kommen. .


----------



## hahni (13. Jan. 2010)

Sehr wahr! Ich hätte den SSL-Port nehmen sollen. Aber vielleicht bei Gelegenheit


----------

